#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Google AdWords Remarketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Google AdWords Remarketing is a targeted marketing strategy which helps marketers to reach people who previously visited their 
website but didnt make a purchase.

This type of marketing helps in targeting right people with the right ad, at the right time.

What are the benefits of Google Adwords Remarketing?

Thank you!

----------

